# ruben patterson



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

he was a big dissapointment last year ...he has no shooting ability. I don't think coach likes him.


----------



## TheOrigiBulls (Jun 27, 2002)

more insight please


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

he has no jumper and His minutes were such that i don't think Coach was happy with his play. He would go stretch where he wouldn't even play. I think he needs to develop atleast some kind of shot to play for this team. If he does he is a top15 player. he can drive by and post up anyone at his position.


----------



## tmacizgod (Jul 18, 2002)

at first i hated ruben.. but as the season wore on, i realized he's absolutly 100% pure energy off the bench. so what if he can't shoot, he's good enough to start for a lot of teams, which means as a bench player, he kills the other guys on the floor. he out powers each guy taht guards him by posting up the shorter players or using his quickness to get by the bigger SFs. he's good for portland, better than pip.. i hate that guy with a passion!


----------



## spartansfan223 (Jul 29, 2002)

Ruben Patterson is a rising star. He is inconsistent in his offensive efforts, but plays aggressive defensive. I truly do not think he should be calling himself the "Kobe" stopper though because the Lakers beat them once again in the playoffs.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spartansfan223</b>!
> Ruben Patterson is a rising star. He is inconsistent in his offensive efforts, but plays aggressive defensive. I truly do not think he should be calling himself the "Kobe" stopper though because the Lakers beat them once again in the playoffs.


Ruben is a rising star? He is 27 and his game is declining with his minutes if anything. The best numbers that he put up in Seattle was 13 ppg, 5 rpg, and 1.4 steals in 27.1 mpg. This past year he put up 11.2 ppg, 4 rpg, and 1.1 steals in 23.5 mpg. Now I would like to hear on how Ruben is becoming a rising star in the NBA. Guys like Tyson Chandler and Darius Miles are rising stars, not Ruben Patterson.


----------



## TheRealist (Jul 24, 2002)

I think Kobe described Ruben the best when he said "he is a garbage player who gets garbage points." Patterson is a serious headcase and should be behind bars. :upset:


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

What did he do to deserve to be in jail?


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Malakian</b>!
> What did he do to deserve to be in jail?


Patterson either raped his kids babysitter or made an attempt to rape her. This is the reason why seattle released him. Personally I was happy with pattersons performance last year, he brought good energy off the bench and there is nothing shabby about 11 points when you arent starting. Theres plenty of starters in this league who dont put up those numbers.


----------

